# i will be getting a new.......



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

chi furbaby 
hes a shortcoat choc merle ive been in contact with the breeder and hopfully all going well i can go get him next week sometime i have quite a journey to get him though hes in north yorkshire 
but im willing to make the 5hr journey to get him cause hes perfect and ment for me they way things worked out for finding him 

i think it was fate 

now 
here he is the breeder has called him choc chip but i will be changing it 
so suggestions plz 

hes at the front this is him 3 days old








hes at the front again lol








here he is now


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

YIPPPPPEEEEEE!!!!!! He's perfect darlin. Just perfect! This is exactly what you've been wanting and sometimes they "find" us, ya know? Can't wait to see more of him. Any name ideas? I'm not that good at names but people on here will give you great ideas. I'm thrilled to bits for you! Imagine him with the hamsters??? LOL.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG! Mandy I didn't know you were looking for a new fur baby.
He is ADORABLE!!!! What are you going to name him? 
How exciting. I'm so happy for you. Zac & Honey are going to love him.
Your a lucky girl!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys its just ment to be i know it and feel it i was thinking coco pop or romeo


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I just love him!!!! I'm sure you will find the perfect name. Oh, he is such a little doll! How can you stand waiting to bring him home?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i have to he is getting his vaccinations on tuesday so i can get him anytime after that im not looking forward to the 5hr drive but it will be worth it dont you think lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Heck yeah it's worth it!! 

I like the name Romeo!! 

Girl, your gonna have your hands full. Zac, Honey (in heat), 2 new hamsters and a new chi baby.
WoW! I must say though, that I would be in heaven if I was in your position right now! I'm so jealous!! Lol!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Mandy, Romeo was my precious long hair mini dachshund that got hit by a car. I miss his name as much as I miss him. People loved his name and he was such a sweetie!!! That's my favorite name for a boy, EVER!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

right robin thats just sealed it romeo it is 
omg im on cloud nine today 
i should be getting ready for my nieces wedding tomorrow but cant come of here lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Isnt it amazing how the colours of their coats change!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Heck yeah it's worth it!!
> 
> I like the name Romeo!!
> 
> ...


yeah lisa it will be fun and games here lol
but im so excited and happy right now
i love my wee romeo


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> Isnt it amazing how the colours of their coats change!


yeah it sure is x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

AWW he is Sooooooo Cute!! congrats


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

yippeee!!!....Romeo is a cutie.....5 hours is nothing !!..hehehe...congrats!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is soooo cute!! I can't wait till you get him home and get that camera charged up because I will be wanting to see LOADS OF PICTURES!!!


----------



## indy's mum (Jun 13, 2009)

oh the drive wil definately be worth it lol. He is just gorgeous... and i love the name Romeo... Zac, Honey and Romeo... I think it works!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Mandy!! I'm SOOOOO jealous but SOOOOO excited for you!! Five hours will pass so fast. How incredibly fabulous for you. And I think Honey, Zac and Romeo are just perfect!! You lucky girl!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

awe wat a cutie!! Congrats! You have any names in mind??


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> awe wat a cutie!! Congrats! You have any names in mind??


thanks ciarra i think im gonna call him romeo im so excited


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Aww he is so cute


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats he is so cute I'm happy for you


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the name Romeo, and it fits him well.

Once you experience a Chi, you want more...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very cute!!!! i would re name choco chi! lol  goodluck on getting!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwwww Mandy Congrats, Congrats, Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOVE the name Romeo, what an adorable chi he is!
5hrs is nothing, it will be fine! It was not far off that to get Rocky and he was perfect slept the whole way and not sick at all.
He held pee/poop all the way. Near flooded the pee pad when got him inside!


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

He is beautiful. I really want a merle. Just got to talk me boyfriend round. Can't wait to see more pictures. x


----------



## boom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh i think romeo is such a cute name for him! and the five hour drive will be like nothing...we drove 4 1/2 hours to get our Belle...the whole way there you just keep talking about how excited you are...and the whole way back you just admire and love on your new puppy


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

congrats - i would not like to drive all that way can u get a train might be a bit quicker


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

He is adorable! I can't wait to see more pictures. I of course love the name Romeo. That is my son's name and I think he is adorable too.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i just thought id share pics of romeo's mum and dad echo is his mum she is a silver merle and image is his dad he is a black and tan 

echo the mum silver merle









image the dad black and tan


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Mandy...both of them are beautiful.....I can't wait for you to get him next week.....


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Mandy...both of them are beautiful.....I can't wait for you to get him next week.....


i think it will be thursday now i will be collecting him i cant wait


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

EEEEK uber cuteness.....i hope everything works out


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mandy, I feel like I'm gonna cry. Little Romeo. It's such a fantastic name and he's so cute and looks like such a lover. It's perfect. I miss that name. I'm so excited and happy for you. The whole story is so scarily meant to be. Okay, we have to wait for Thurs. we will live. I'm just so excited. That drive will fly by. You takin both kids? Of course you are. It'll be an awesome drive home. He'll be so worth it. I'm so giddy for you hunni.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow he's cute! i was just looking at your siggy and was thinking ummm did i miss a post? lol i just about to pm you and make a post asking you about him 

congrads


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow mum and dad are stunning, eeek betcha cant wait for Thurs lol!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Wow mum and dad are stunning, eeek betcha cant wait for Thurs lol!


yeah linda im so so excited thursday cant come soon enough x:foxes15:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hehehe im excited for you, Romeo is gorge. Loving your new siggy!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wish i knew how to change the title of this thread to i will be getting lol its official hes coming home on thursday


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea!! Mandy I will be counting down the days...3 more to go!
I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

just got my daily fix of my boy sent to my phone heres my boy havin a wee nap










here he is with his brother and sister and you can see a bit of mum


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> wish i knew how to change the title of this thread to i will be getting lol its official hes coming home on thursday


let me know if u do want it changed


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> let me know if u do want it changed


oh chloe that would be great just change it to whatever you think


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm counting the day with you too...can't wait to see lot of pics of him.....


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OWWWWWWWWWWW He is so cuteeeeee. I'm so happy for you and your family. Can't wait when he is home with you.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> OWWWWWWWWWWW He is so cuteeeeee. I'm so happy for you and your family. Can't wait when he is home with you.


im driving down to get him on thursday cant wait


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I'm counting the day with you too...can't wait to see lot of pics of him.....


thanks moni x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

WAHAYYY!!! so happy for you!!!! cant wait to see pics of him settling in  xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> WAHAYYY!!! so happy for you!!!! cant wait to see pics of him settling in  xxx


thank you


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

2 days to go the countdown had begun 
i cant wait yayyyyy


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

He's absolutely beautiful! I love his colors!! Must show us LOTS of pics!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> here he is with his brother and sister and you can see a bit of mum


I like the white chi with grey spots/merle on the above pic, is that the mummy.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> I like the chi with the white with grey spots/merle on the above pic, is that the mummy.


yes thats the mummy but there was also another 2 girls wit the mummys markings heres a pic i got sent today they are in it










this is echo the mummy









and this is image the daddy









they are gorjuss i think


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

1 more day to go leaving early tomorow morning to go and collect him im soooooo excited tomorrow cant come fast enough lol


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Mandy remember to post pics right away when you get home tomorrow!!....


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Mandy remember to post pics right away when you get home tomorrow!!....


i will hunni 
xx


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I am so pleased for you  How exciting!!! He is a little darlin' too, such a cutie pie 

More pics when he arrives at his forever home, please


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea!! Tomorrow's the big day!! I'm so excited for you Mandy.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

You lucky lucky girl!!

We are away for the next few weeks so have to wait until mid July to collect our new little bundle - sigh!

I will have to make do with catching up on photos of Romeo whenever I can find an internet cafe! Saoirse does keep me up to date sending me photos of Bruno too!

Can't wait to hear how it all goes!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

im just getting ready to leave for the journey down to collect my wee guy 

so next post should be romeo pics xx


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

I can't wait to see more pics of Romeo


----------

